# Answering the "Rational Responders"



## panta dokimazete (Feb 16, 2007)

Props to Paul Manata for this thread




August on the Christian Skepticism blog said:


> Triablogue answers RR
> 
> 
> Paul Manata has actually taken the time to answer all 89 questions posed by the "Rational Responders". Typically, Manata is precise and to the point in his answers, which I guess will get no rational reaction from the amateur atheologians, except for the "waaa-waaa" defense.
> ...



We've had some good questions posted on the blog and a promise from the Infidel Guy to respond.

Wanted to give folks here an opportunity to weigh in - feel free to post here or over at the ChristianSkepticism blog


----------



## Jane (Mar 2, 2007)

*Rational Responders*

Aren't these the guys who are trying to get high school kids to commit the unpardonable sin and do it on video so it can be posted on You Tube? I saw a thread about this on a dating site, www.plentyoffish.com where I post a lot. 

I think it is interesting that atheists, who don't believe God even exists, want OTHER PEOPLE to commit the unpardonable sin and thus assure themselves of eternal damnation. Isn't it contradictory to believe in an unpardonable sin and damnation if you are a hardened atheist?  

I had commented on plentyoffish that I don't believe that average person can commit the unpardonable sin. I was reading Matthew Mead's "The Almost Christian Discovered." He was saying that there are two categories of people that are in danger of committing that sin: 1.) the false professor; 2.) the hostile but knowledgeable unbeliever. These teenagers don't know enough theology to fall into either category. The guys promoting the program may, however, but I even doubt that. 

If they really don't believe that God exists, why don't they leave us in peace instead of harassing us endlessly? That would show that they are confident in their position.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Mar 3, 2007)

The Infidel Guys has responded to questions for atheists...here


----------

